# Crossing the border with Lea



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was told by someone in rescue to be sure you have any paperwork you MAY need to cross the border with Lea. I'm sure you've covered this ACC, but I just wanted to give you a heads-up...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, David is taking her to the vet this week, finding out what we need. Anyone know what we need?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yes, David is taking her to the vet this week, finding out what we need. Anyone know what we need?


You should be able to just Google...


----------



## Goehringteaches (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a health certificate I believe


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*Pets*

To bring your dog or cat into Canada, you will have to present Canada Customs with a valid Rabies Certificate, showing that your dog or cat has been vaccinated between 30 days and three years ago. For information on importation of other pets, contact Canada Customs at (613) 993-0534. 
It depends on how old your dog is and what breed. Certain provinces, such as Ontario, do not allow pit bulls to be brought into the province.

If your dog is under 3 months of age or younger, it does not need a rabies vaccination or papers to prove it. It is always a good idea to have paperwork with you to show your dog is healthy though.

From the site:
1) Domestic or pet dogs between the ages of three (3) and eight (8) months, which are accompanied by their owners, require rabies certification in accordance with Section 2 if from a rabies-free country, or in accordance with Section 3 if from a country that is not designated as rabies-free. No additional certification is required. 
NOTE: Dogs less than three months of age do not require rabies vaccination or certification that the dog comes from a rabies-free country.


If the dog is 3 months of age or older, this is what the site says:
1) Domestic or pet dogs may enter Canada if accompanied by an original valid rabies vaccination certificate, which is issued by a licensed veterinarian(2), in either English or French and which clearly identifies the dogs and states that they are currently vaccinated against rabies. This certificate should identify the animal as in breed, colour, weight, etc., and indicate the name of the licensed rabies vaccine used (trade name), including serial number and duration of validity (up to three years). Please note that if the duration of validity is not indicated on the certificate, the vaccine will be considered to be valid for one year. 
There is no waiting period imposed between the time the animal is vaccinated for rabies and the time the animal is imported into Canada.


Make sure all criteriem is met on the sheet you get from your vet...they may forget the part about describing your dog. If any part isn't met; the Border guards will get a government approved vet to look the dog over, at your expense. (and time wasted) The rabies tags that a dog gets when vaccinated are NOT the same as the certificate the vet will give you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've never had a problem crossing here at Calais with my dogs. I've never even been asked for paperwork. But always have it in the car if necessary.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

30 days? ****!!! she hasn't had a shot, I have no records, we are getting the shot this week... so we have to wait 30 days for her to cross??? I will call the girl she came from and see if I can find out ANY info on where her old vet with the deceased owner may have been so I can try to find her. I know she was current, but we have no proof and I dont know the vet's name.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

So we could probably get away with it but if not Rob would have a dog for 30 days? LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd have someone just call the number listed if it's still active.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

if Rob has never had a problem, perhaps it wont even be an issue? but yes, Jenna definitely call the lady you got her from and see if she might have any previous vet info. 

i sure hope she doesn't have to wait 30 days to go home!


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> 30 days? ****!!! she hasn't had a shot, I have no records, we are getting the shot this week... so we have to wait 30 days for her to cross??? I will call the girl she came from and see if I can find out ANY info on where her old vet with the deceased owner may have been so I can try to find her. I know she was current, but we have no proof and I dont know the vet's name.


If the dog is 3 months of age or older, this is what the site says:
1) Domestic or pet dogs may enter Canada if accompanied by an original valid rabies vaccination certificate, which is issued by a licensed veterinarian(2), in either English or French and which clearly identifies the dogs and states that they are currently vaccinated against rabies. This certificate should identify the animal as in breed, colour, weight, etc., and indicate the name of the licensed rabies vaccine used (trade name), including serial number and duration of validity (up to three years). Please note that if the duration of validity is not indicated on the certificate, the vaccine will be considered to be valid for one year. 
*There is no waiting period imposed between the time the animal is vaccinated for rabies and the time the animal is imported into Canada.
*
Doesant this apply?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> So we could probably get away with it but if not Rob would have a dog for 30 days? LOL


I really don't see it as a problem. If need be we can smuggle Lea across the border at night in my boat


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I really don't see it as a problem. If need be we can smuggle Lea across the border at night in my boat


If we do it that way then we can all be called pirates. Just smuggling golden love here instead of gold. LOL I think that she should be ok. But just make sure you have the paperwork for her.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

"There is no waiting period imposed between the time the animal is vaccinated for rabies and the time the animal is imported into Canada."

If that is true, we should have no problem. I can call them on MOnday, but I know a lot of cat people that travel back and forth frequently and nobody ever checks the vaccination dates.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

Just an idea: Did she have a rabies token on her collar? If so you could call the number that's usually listed with the ID number and back track from there as to what vet clinic it was issued from.

Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kimm said:


> *Pets*
> 
> To bring your dog or cat into Canada, you will have to present Canada Customs with a valid Rabies Certificate, showing that your dog or cat has been vaccinated between 30 days and three years ago. For information on importation of other pets, contact Canada Customs at (613) 993-0534.
> It depends on how old your dog is and what breed. Certain provinces, such as Ontario, do not allow pit bulls to be brought into the province.
> ...


Jenna, the last sentence in #1 states that there is not waiting time imposed between the time the is vaccinated and the time the animal is imported into Canadawhich contradicts what was said earlier in the statement.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Exactly, the contradict


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Jenna, the last sentence in #1 states that there is not waiting time imposed between the time the is vaccinated and the time the animal is imported into Canadawhich contradicts what was said earlier in the statement.


It matters where the info came from. Not all info on the net is reliable. I'd make a call just to be sure. You don't want any reason to make her have to wait. If you have all your bases covered, you won't need to cover them. Murphy's law...LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I really don't see it as a problem. If need be we can smuggle Lea across the border at night in my boat


I have a suitcase full of cigarettes you can take with you. If you get caught, no one will worry about the dog!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

It's easier to get a dog into Canada than into MASSACHUSETTS!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> It's easier to get a dog into Canada than into MASSACHUSETTS!


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> It's easier to get a dog into Canada than into MASSACHUSETTS!


Hahahahahaha...you got that one right!!!!


----------

